# Advice on Browning Sweet Sixteen



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

A little advice Please. I an thinking of buying a used Browning Sweet Sixteen fron a local store and need some advice on the price. It is in very nice condition, has a solid rib, mod choke, sone dents and dings, but overall a nice gun. It was made in Belgium not Japan. Dealer is asking $800. does this sound about right? Thanks for the help!


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

For a price comparisson, you may want to check out gunbroker.com.

Keep in mind that the prices that are listed, do not include shipping, insurance, and FFL transfer fees which may add an additional $50.00 -
$75.00 on the gun.

The $800.00 price seems to fair for a Belgium product.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is high unless it is in primo condition. You need to check and make sure you know what chamber length you are buying... they made a 2 5/8" and a 2 3/4". It is a LOT easier to find 2 3/4" shell in 16 gauge than the shorties.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

That willtell you what its is worth


----------

